# New home at Valle Romano Estepona



## mandym00 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I'm a newbie!

We have just started the procedure to purchase a property at Valle Romano, Estepona. Just a small stepping stone to get us on the property ladder in Spain. 

I have a lots of mixed emotions, fear being at the top of the list closely followed by excitement. 

Lawyers have been instructed, deposits paid but we fly back to the uk tomorrow and I am a little fearful of doing the rest from the uk, although I have been reassured that this is standard practise. 

Is there anything you guys can think of that I need to keep an eye on?

Thanks for your welcome and I hope to make some friend on here soon!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mandym00 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a newbie!
> 
> ...


Wow, a big scary step. Will this be a holiday home??

Jo xxx


----------



## mandym00 (Apr 18, 2014)

In the short term but we fully intend to be full time asap


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd advise against thinking that anything like a property ladder exists in Spain. The costs of buying and selling are so high that you need to be thinking of keeping anything you buy for at least a decade. This doesn't mean it's a bad idea, just that you need to consider how long this place will suit you.


----------



## brit_inSpain (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,

Just wanted to say - Goodluck with everything.

I'm a Brit who is about to move to the , Estepona area, do shout if you want to meet somewhen


----------



## mandym00 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi thanks for the best wishes. We landed back in the UK this afternoon and I'm sad!

Good luck with your move, please let me know how you get on!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm in the middle of the process at the moment, and like you, back in the UK.

The only thing requiring help in Spain is sorting out an account to place the money in, and making sure that a quick transfer of funds can happen on the day.

Everything else is being handled from here and going fine.



mandym00 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a newbie!
> 
> ...


----------

